
Building AI Is Hard–So Facebook Is Building AI That Builds AI - tonybeltramelli
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/facebook-trying-create-ai-can-create-ai/
======
visarga
I was waiting for something like this. There are various tricks a ML
researcher knows about, they are necessary in order to build successful
systems and take a lot of time to learn. It is almost self evident researchers
will try to machine-learn these tricks in order to lower the entry barrier.
Heh, maybe now even I will be able to whip something up!

------
philipswood
I can just see this as an XKCD cartoon... With alt text: "What could possibly
go wrong! "

